# Complex Repair & Full Thickness Graft



## lindalou0259 (Sep 29, 2015)

My physician has asked about billing for both Full Thickness Graft and a Complex Repair when the lesion requires both. I'm under the belief that if the closure is under 20 cm both procedures would fall under the FTG. He has heard from other physicians that they bill for both. 
Any advise?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 29, 2015)

CCI shows its bundled. I think its included as well per my reading of the CPT guidelines. It says lesion excision includes simple closure. It then states Intermediate and complex can be coded separately it then goes on to say "For reconstructive closure, see 15002-15261, 15570-15770."

Looking at the guidelines under Autografts/Tissue cultured Grafts it says it includes the following: 



> include the harvest and/or application of an autologous skin graft. *repair of donor site requiring skin graft or local flaps is reported separately*. Removal of current graft and/or simple cleansing of the wound is included, when performed.



So my reading is the only thing he can bill separately is harvest site defect repair using flap or additional grafting procedure.


----------

